# Rescued wild Dove



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi all. It's been a long time since I found myself on this forum asking for help regarding our rescued squab.

He is doing well and rules the roost I am sure you will all be happy to know.

It would seem I am becoming a regular Dr Doolittle - I found a Wood dove (?) today, outside my house. Seems to have had its wing clipped and is unable to fly. It didn't seem frantic when I finally caught it but wasn't too impressed about me chasing it around the yard. Couldn't leave it to become cat food though - Podgy would have disowned me!
We have it in a covered box in my room at the moment, giving it a chance to settle down. 

Now the question is what to do with it. Flight feathers grow back don't they? This little one seems to be fully grown, has speckled feathers all around its neck (male perhaps). It has eaten, had water and pooped - a nice regular poop. Nothing to cause concern.

A big question - Do pigeons and doves get along?? We have wood doves come into my yard all the time gathering seed that we throw out for them and Podgy, who has fly time outside now, while he collects twigs for his nest (in his cage inside our house), doesn't seem interested in them at all - I wonder if that's because he thinks he is a human? Or at the very least coz he knows WE are his flock 

Anyway, any help would be appreciated
Regards,
Dana


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice save, Dana. Yes, usually Pigeons and Doves will get along (or at least live in relative calm with each other if not becoming friends or being particularly 'interested' in one another).

No sign of injury on the Dove ? Odd situation...wondering if perhaps he/she is actually a domestic-bred, or at least domesticATED...which was someone's pet but got away (or was let go) ?

Does she/he eat and drink OK ? Is she/he afraid of being handled ???


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Jaye,
I have discovered the type of dove I have rescued. It is a Spotted Turtle Dove. They are common backyard birds here in West Australia, but I never knew the correct name.
Anyway..... this little bird eats and drinks well. I have had a good look at her/him and it would seem to have had about 3 of its tail feathers plucked out - the result of an animal grabbing perhaps? I will probably never know. The wing is a strange one. I can't see any evidence of clipping - as in I don't see any half cut feathers (I assume there would be some?) It would seem to only have the top feathers and all of the flight feathers are missinge with the exception, possibly of one at the very bottom. I will try and post a photo but having trouble working out how to do it .

Regarding the tameness - she certainly doesnt like to be picked up but settles fairly quickly on your hand until it hops off again. I had her in a box on my bathroom cabinet today and she would hop from the box to the window ledge and back again quite easily but it was sad when she tried desperately to get out of the window. Poor thing. When we put her on the floor to see what she would do it was surprising how quickly she can run! 
I have given worming drops in her water (and Podgy's) to make sure that base is covered. Any other thoughts? 

Can you tell me the best way to introduce the two birds? I have bought a cage for the dove and placed it on top of Podgy's "castle". So far Podgy has visited the cage to see what is in there but isn't particularly impressed. The dove puffs itself up when he comes near and if he gets too close prepares itself to give a good ol' wingslap!
Are you able to tell me how long til the flight feathers grow back? I think the plan will be to let it go once it can fly again. Any other hints??

Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Just a caution: regardless of whether or not a bird 'looks sick' in the sense of infection, it's best to keep it from contact or too close a proximity to other birds for a while, maybe 2 - 3 weeks. Illnesses can be introduced into lofts through lack of quarantine, and the same goes for pet birds.


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok, lets see if these worked. Can you see her lack of feathers?


----------

